
81% of all Smartphones are powered by Linux - octosphere
https://haydenjames.io/81-percent-smartphones-powered-by-linux/
======
cryptos
The market share of Linux is somewhat pointless here, since this share comes
mostly from Android and from a user's (and app developers) perspective there
is not much Linux specific in Android. Goggle's plan to replace Android with
Fuchsia makes clear that Android is not so much about Linux.

